# Crashman's Non-Hormonal Anabolic Stack Trial



## CRASHMAN (Apr 30, 2005)

Hey everybody! I'll be testing out ActivaTe + Rebound XT some of newest products from designer supps. I've been cutting for a couple weeks now and were going to see how these two supps will help it out. I've been having some energy issues as of late(its lack of cals....i think). hopefully, this will give me what i need to push myself to the next level. I was doing about 3 workouts a day (morning: light light cardio or abs, Afternoon: weights, Nights: wrestling(mwf) boxing (tth)) I've had to cut out the morning workouts because i'm just drained beyond anything by the second day to the point where it was effecting my lifts(probably the lack of cals). So i haven't been doing that for about 2 weeks. After all that, i'm feeling pretty well now still a little fatigued and i haven't been going to striking because after my weights and wrestling on MWs, i cant muster up enough energy and i'm lazy lol 

Weight: 206, first thing in the morning and naked, down from 218 3 weeks ago

Chest: 48"
Arms: 17"
stomach(Bellybutton): 38"
Hips: 39"
Butt: 43" hey, i got the wrestler ass  
Thighs:28"
Calves: 16 1/2

exact to the T measurements. 

Training:
Day1: Legs
Day2: Chest
Day3: Arms
Day4: Shoulders
Day5: Back
Day6: off
Day7: off

something like that. I'm trying to keep deads(back) and squats(legs) away from each other and not over-train some overlapping muscles. Then Trying to keep all my accessory muscles after my chest workout so it doesn't effect my strength when i go heavy. and i dunno what else, I'm really a power lifting/strength/compound movements kind of lifter. i have my exercises i always have to do like deads, squats, and flat presses or bench. 

hmmmm other than that i dunno what to enter. i don't think i'll have my supps till next week or so. I guess till then i'm going to get my blood-work and just log my workouts to get in the habit


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 30, 2005)

Are you specifically wanting a five day training schedule?  I'd think you might be better off with a rest day inbetween and possibly going four days on and three days off coupling biceps with back or chest and then triceps with back or chest aswell.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 30, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Are you specifically wanting a five day training schedule?  I'd think you might be better off with a rest day inbetween and possibly going four days on and three days off coupling biceps with back or chest and then triceps with back or chest aswell.



I usually have a rest in the middle say after chest day or somethin but i hate working 2 body parts like back and bis. I used to have them together but I put everything i have into my back workouts and by the end i want to die, so i moved everything around.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 30, 2005)

204 this morning!!! YEAH!!!! 

breakfast:
1/2 cup oatmeal
3 eggs

midmorning:
protein shake 
Apple or pear maybe orange

lunch:
Chicken breast
1/2 cup brown rice

Midafternoon(right after workout):
protien shake
orange, apple, pear

Dinner
Chicken breast
Broccoli

Snack:
i may cheat with a taste of this, a taste of that, or a big mac, or a pizza....something no big deal.......lol ya right i get to force down a protien shake mmmmmmmm


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 30, 2005)

thats what i plan to eat


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 2, 2005)

saturday: cheated


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 2, 2005)

sunday: cheated


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 2, 2005)




----------



## CRASHMAN (May 2, 2005)

ya well im enjoying a little more right now till i get my supps then its going to be strict strict strict


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 2, 2005)

personal victory had a chance to have pizza mmmmmm  turned it down


----------



## soxmuscle (May 2, 2005)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> I usually have a rest in the middle say after chest day or somethin but i hate working 2 body parts like back and bis. I used to have them together but I put everything i have into my back workouts and by the end i want to die, so i moved everything around.


I'm the same way.


----------



## Robboe (May 3, 2005)

Shipped yesterday, Troy.

Let me know when you get it.


----------



## bludevil (May 3, 2005)

Hey Robboe, when's Melting Point going to be ready? 
Good luck CrashMan on your stack, I'm very interested in both supps, so I'll keep a close eye on this journal.


----------



## Robboe (May 3, 2005)

A small 300 bottle batch should be ready within about 3 weeks. It'll be like gold dust though, so to be fair we're only gonna let one or two bottle purchases per person.

Maybe a month after that we'll have the first "official" run.


----------



## Robboe (May 6, 2005)

Troy, you got yet?


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 6, 2005)

Not here yet still waitin


----------



## Robboe (May 6, 2005)

Aiight cool, yours must have been with PFH's in the 3-that-never-made-it dispatch. They were shipped out this morning, so 2-3 days and we should be go to go.


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 6, 2005)

Awesome stuff  i cant wait


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 9, 2005)

GOT IT!!  

now the infernal question to start tomorrow or next monday? (today is monday)


----------



## cally (May 10, 2005)

Good luck, I hope it goes well for ya.


----------



## Robboe (May 10, 2005)

Start when you like, Troy.


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 13, 2005)

So i started Tuesday   so shoot me 

Tuesday:
 Meals:

Breakfast:
3eggs
cup skim milk 
____________
300cals
31g protein

Midmorning:
protein shake
Apple
____________
300cals
50g protein

Lunch:
subway oven roasted chicken breast sandwich
____________
500 cals
33g protein

Mid-afternoon:
protein shake
apple
____________
300cals
50g protein

dinner:
chicken breast
____________
400cals
50gprotein

--------------
total:
1800cals
214protein

 Workout:
Chest:
Bench - 8,5,3,1,1,1,5 (strength normal(power lifting))
incline - presses 8,5,3,1,1,1,5 (everything felt normal)
flys 3 sets 10
decline presses 3 sets of 10

Wrestling 7-9 that was fun 

Today everything felt normal no change in strength was a little more focused (in class and in the gym) could of been mental. Pretty tired today real sluggish and had slight headache falling asleep. 

Wednesday:
 Workout: OFF
however i did walk the treadmill for an hour burnt 500 cals. 

Diet:
Ate the same thing i did the day before learning to ignore my hunger again dam i miss food its a great friend

Really tired today kinda of had a sickish gut feeling for a little bit after taking the pills but subsided. Went home took a huge 3 hour nap that felt good had that slight headache again. i ignored it. 

Thursday:

 Meals:
Todays meals got a little outa whack i left my protein at home really pissed me off. 

Breakfast:
3 eggs 
glass milk
______________
30gs
300cals

lunch:
same subway sandwich
______________
500
30g

Post workout: 

chicken breast
______________
50g
400cals

Dinner:
chicken salad
50gs 
500cals ......more like 800 i had chips and salsa at dinner....
----------------
total:
2000cals
180protein

Workout:
Shoulders:
DB presses - 3 sets 10
lateral raises - 3 sets 10
front raises - 3 sets 10
rear raises 3 sets 10
rotatorculff work. 
Wrestling 7-9 

little less tired, no headache, no real gut ache/sicky feeling. Went home after class fell asleep. i'd normally be out for hours on end but woke up after 20 mins and felt good so i got up went to wrestling and I'm still going(tired though).  my body seems to be adjusting to the Supps cause I'm feeling a little more energy kicking in, and my pumps were really nice today not painful but nice. the kind you notice and you are like dam that feels good, and for me my shoulders never get a pump.


----------



## Robboe (May 13, 2005)

Are you take yours caps with food? If not, that may be why you're experiencing stomach upset. It's not compulsary, but it may help.


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 13, 2005)

Robboe said:
			
		

> Are you take yours caps with food? If not, that may be why you're experiencing stomach upset. It's not compulsary, but it may help.



ya i take em at almost every meal but i'm having no problem with it today


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 16, 2005)

so i took the weekend off and i'm studying for a midterm tonight. Tomorrow i get to see if my strength has increased on anything. And i'm definitely sure its kicked in now seeing how i wanna have sex non stop(more than usual). Obviously, Libido is way up. I dunno if its just a placebo effect with me taking something but i've never had this kind of sex drive before. Its pretty cool too bad my GF is on vacation for 2 weeks!!! AH!!!! I can feel the effects of it in mood and aggression and i can feel a kind of feeling in the pit of my stomach which is really cool. my lethargy, fatigue, and headaches went away i just think i under slept those days. And i cant wait for this week all i wanna do is workout. I am Down to 202 and i've been cheating like hell all weekend!? wtf? Very cool to say the least. I'm prone to MPB and no hair shed at all. No real sides to report at all except i'm allot more oily and getting some acne which i dont really care about  no gyno or signs of it. 
i think i'm  going for a 405 squat tomorrow...jk but i think i am going to try at least 375. i did 350 in the middle of me set the other day ass to the floor the only thing that stopped me was the safety bars on the squat rack and then all the way back up steady. Cake really.  but my goal is a 405 squat by July which wont be too hard at all. 
All and all i'm having some good times on this stuff so far   I kind of want to start some clen to help me shed some pounds but i dont wanna screw up my workouts like clens tends to do so i may just run it a week to get some baby fat off  but if my workout is really good tomorrow, im going to say f@*cj IT!!


----------



## Robboe (May 21, 2005)

How was the exam and how was the strength?

Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 22, 2005)

I stayed up till 4 am studying then got up at 7am. Squats didn't happened that day. however, they did happen my weight is still ramping up on squats i did 365 ATF even with a pause.  I was a little timid to try anymore cause i didn't have anyone to spot me correctly. My joints are drying out and i can fee sharp pains in my knees and shoulders every so often so I'm going to amp up the glucosamine to see if it helps. workouts suffered this week because i had to write a term paper. starting tomorrow, i have smooth sailing so i have nothing to worry about. My diets on and off getting my protein in but whether i am staying under 2000 cals is another story oh well. My physical appearance is looking pretty decent.  i went to the river(laughlin) this weekend and i caught so many girls looking at me, it was great . also i had girls coming up to me in the bar and talking to me first also awesome but i don't really know how thats attributed to the activate. it was just dam cool and i wanted to write about it. I think its because of my increased confidence


----------



## Stu (May 22, 2005)

activate helps you pick up girls - cool!


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 22, 2005)

Stu said:
			
		

> activate helps you pick up girls - cool!


totally, well except fat girls, they are too heavy and i cant get my arms around them and i dont want to touch them


----------



## Robboe (May 26, 2005)

How's training going?


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 31, 2005)

Sorry robboe for not keeping the updates(BTW I just did a nice ass to the floor squat where the only thing that was stopping me from going lower was the safety bars with 385lbs!!!!! YA!!!!! most i've ever squated I was at my peak for squating before activate but now i'm still movin up awesome stuff  ).  i started drowning in finals but i've still been working out and evreything was going awesome up until a couple of days ago when i felt a lump under my right nipple!!?? AH!? I'm using rebound so this shouldn't be gyno? unless its progestin related? I had a slight touch of gyno from m1t under the left nipple or atleast what i thought it was and it feels like the same thing under the right nipple?..........what do i do if its progestin related....????!!??? 

And the 385 was  after my full squat routine i just wanted to see if i could do it so i bet i can do more YES!! !!


----------



## Robboe (Jun 1, 2005)

Bromocriptine, but you really should not be experiencing any gyno-related symptoms.

ActivaTe has a half life of about 8hrs, but free test only has a half life of about 1-1.5hrs so shouldn't have a chance to give any gyno-like symptoms. Especially not with a potent AI like rebound.

Is it a hard lump? Is it large? Is it sore?

Awesome squat BTW.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 8, 2005)

What ever happened, did it  work out?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 8, 2005)

honestly, if i didnt have the stupid gyno thing goin on which i've realized was that much from the activate just irritated exisitng, It was great and I really grew. And if the rebound was real, it would of worked a lot better. I guess my body really responded to the freed up test making me me grow. I'd reccomend it if you have everything together


----------

